
Santa Susana Field Laboratory - epai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Susana_Field_Laboratory
======
bonestamp2
"residents living within 2 miles of the laboratory are 60% more likely to be
diagnosed with certain cancers compared to residents living 5 miles from the
laboratory."

This new housing development is a mere 1300 ft away:

[https://www.kbhome.com/new-homes-los-angeles-and-
ventura/arr...](https://www.kbhome.com/new-homes-los-angeles-and-
ventura/arroyo-vista-at-the-woodlands)

~~~
mixmastamyk
Amazing, they really don’t care.

------
mixmastamyk
Portions of this were burned recently in the Woolsey fire, likely leading to
_some_ release of toxic chemicals. How much is hard to say, but authorities
have been doing their best to downplay risks for decades.

